# Annoying Adverts 2013



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2013)

Just saw Marco Pierre White advertising "stock pots" - which are, so he says, "made with real ingredients"

This made me


----------



## xes (Jan 17, 2013)

Stephen Hawkins in a fucking Go Compare ad


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2013)

xes said:


> Stephen Hawkins in a fucking Go Compare ad


I quite like that one actually.

Poundstopocket are spouting their beauty course poison again, I see. Cunts.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2013)

Made with real ingredients


----------



## Espresso (Jan 17, 2013)

An advert for Warburton's bloody crumpets in which the voiceover man - that potato faced geeeeezah the ridiculously ubiquitous Daniel Mays, from what I can tell - talks about his fictitious uncle, a man whom everyone loved and who was the life and soul and who - seemingly wrongly - spent his days chucking money across the counter at stupid, three legged geegees at the bookie's  and therefore left nowt for this nephew and his glowingly wholesome, crumpet chomping family when he died.
So?
It was his bloody money, you miserable moaning minny. Have another  effing crumpet and shut bloody up, you miserable grasping bastard.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2013)

I feel your righteous displeasure


----------



## clicker (Jan 18, 2013)

Jennifer Aniston playing, well the only role she can, slightly manic woman with poor internet connection........


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 18, 2013)

xes said:


> Stephen Hawkins in a fucking Go Compare ad


Didn't he just win some prize that should mean he doesn't have to do shit like that?



Ah yes:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/dec/10/stephen-hawking-physics-prize


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 18, 2013)

Clearly stephen finds the go compare man as annoying as all right thinking people and leapt at the chance to do the add. Well, not leapt, but was well up for it.


----------



## xes (Jan 19, 2013)

The Butlins have stolen Trolololololo for their own perverted uses. 

OI Butlins, 2005 is that way!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 19, 2013)

That silly girl in the kitchen, whose mum has had a fall, and has discovered the importance of calcium and vitamin D, in a tasty yoghurt - well, near the end she says "and it tastes so good", and when she says "good" she says it weird - goouurrrd - and her mouth does a weird thing, mainly a strange movement of bottom lip. I don't like it 

Be warned!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 19, 2013)

xes said:


> The Butlins have stolen Trolololololo for their own perverted uses.
> 
> OI Butlins, 2005 is that way!


What is that music from?
I find it really creepy.


----------



## xes (Jan 19, 2013)

zoooo said:


> What is that music from?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 19, 2013)

The Kevin Bacon ads - making a mockery of the 6 degrees concept. Those aren't really connections, Kev. You of all people should know better.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 20, 2013)

Wickes.  It has our name on it, you can trust us.

Wiiiiiiiiiiiickesssss.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2013)

Pounds to pocket FUCK OFF


----------



## Reno (Jan 22, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> The Kevin Bacon ads - making a mockery of the 6 degrees concept. Those aren't really connections, Kev. You of all people should know better.


 
I'm currently sitting next to the guy who is doing the special effects for the next one.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nothing is worse than the "girl on the platform" match.com advert from the last couple of years.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Any advert for TheTrainLine, peddling their misinformation! 



twentythreedom said:


> The Kevin Bacon ads - making a mockery of the 6 degrees concept. Those aren't really connections, Kev. You of all people should know better.


I quite like those ones.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 26, 2013)

I know it's not new but I am strangely troubled by that First Choice holiday advert with that man that everyone is sooooooo delighted to see.

It's almost like he's the head of some totalitarian state and everyone is terrified of not seeming loyal enough. 

And I've got the song on the brain


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 26, 2013)

This thread may as well be about how to treat the servants for all it relates to me.


----------



## Epona (Jan 26, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Just saw Marco Pierre White advertising "stock pots" - which are, so he says, "made with real ingredients"
> 
> This made me


 
I'm down with your  - either make the stock yourself, or use an oxo cube.  Don't pretend about it.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 27, 2013)

pennimania said:


> I know it's not new but I am strangely troubled by that First Choice holiday advert with that man that everyone is sooooooo delighted to see.
> 
> It's almost like he's the head of some totalitarian state and everyone is terrified of not seeming loyal enough.
> 
> And I've got the song on the brain


 
It also annoys me as I'd _hate_ to have that much attention if I went on holiday.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 28, 2013)

All last year I know but the absolute worst ads were the bleu de channel one with that cunt Gaspard Ulliel, the Brad Pitt channel no 5 shite, the Kevin Bacon fucking garbage and the Megan Fox acer commerical. Fucking cunts.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 28, 2013)

So, since you have remembered the ad, they work. Advertising is meant to make sure you can remember the product and that you might be enticed to try it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 28, 2013)

dessiato said:


> So, since you have remembered the ad, they work. Advertising is meant to make sure you can remember the product and that you might be enticed to try it.


 
I already own an acer, I have no idea what the kevin baker shite is for, i don't buy perfume and if I did I would definately boycott bleu de channel and channel no 5 on the basis of those fucking shit piece of crap adverts.


----------



## mattie (Jan 28, 2013)

Any advert with a slightly breathless, whimsical or otherwise downright shite cover version of a song I previously may have liked.

Not only annoying, I also can't remember the product it's pushing, so no reason whatsoever for it to be on television.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I already own an acer, I have no idea what the kevin baker shite is for, i don't buy perfume and if I did I would definately boycott bleu de channel and channel no 5 on the basis of those fucking shit piece of crap adverts.


So you are not the target audience. Bet those who are are positive about the ads.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 28, 2013)

dessiato said:


> So you are not the target audience. Bet those who are are positive about the ads.


 
And what?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2013)

dessiato said:


> So, since you have remembered the ad, they work. Advertising is meant to make sure you can remember the product and that you might be enticed to try it.


We are not really talking about the effectiveness of the ads though, just their crapness/annoyingness in terms of how they are made, slogans etc...

For  instance I find the Marco Pierre White adverts mentioned in the OP annoyoing but I have used the product he is advertising.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 28, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We are not really talking about the effectiveness of the ads though, just their crapness/annoyingness in terms of how they are made, slogans etc...
> 
> For instance I find the Marco Pierre White adverts mentioned in the OP annoyoing but I have used the product he is advertising.


so it worked as an ad? Sometimes ads are made to be annoying because consumers remember them. (You can tell I was in marketing, can't you?)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2013)

dessiato said:


> so it worked as an ad? Sometimes ads are made to be annoying because consumers remember them. (You can tell I was in marketing, can't you?)


Well actually they were on special offer when first on sale. Not bought them since because they are too expensive and stock cubes are cheaper.

However my point still stands, we are not really talking about the _effectiveness_ or not of the advert just how annoying it is as a piece of work. I mean the Cillit Bang adverts are absolute shite but very effective as people remember them. However I don't buy cillit bang either, too expensive.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 28, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well actually they were on special offer when first on sale. Not bought them since because they are too expensive and stock cubes are cheaper.
> 
> However my point still stands, we are not really talking about the _effectiveness_ or not of the advert just how annoying it is as a piece of work. I mean the Cillit Bang adverts are absolute shite but very effective as people remember them. However I don't buy cillit bang either, too expensive.


But the target market does. Although I accept your point that to those who are not in the target group might find them annoying.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2013)

dessiato said:


> But the target market does. Although I accept your point that to those who are not in the target group might find them annoying.


Yes I agree - but we are discussing adverts that _we_ find annoying not adverts that are effective. In much the same way we would discuss a film, or piece or music, or work of art, or book that we find annoying. It is the _annoying_ aspect that is the important bit not who it is aimed at, the effectiveness of it etc..I am in no way saying that advertising doesn't affect people, much less me, it does. But we are not discussing that on this thread.

I can't think how to explain that any clearer, sorry


----------



## pennimania (Jan 28, 2013)

I like Brad Pitt


----------



## maomao (Jan 28, 2013)

The Kooples posters which manage to be more annoying in an inanimate silent poster than go compare can be in 30-seconds of annoying tv. I'm not even quite sure what they're advertising but I want to kill the people responsible.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2013)

maomao said:


> The Kooples posters which manage to be more annoying in an inanimate silent poster than go compare can be in 30-seconds of annoying tv. I'm not even quite sure what they're advertising but I want to kill the people responsible.


Oh god yeah, I see them on the side of buses quite regularly. No idea who they are either but I will join you in Koople-cide


----------



## dessiato (Jan 28, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes I agree - but we are discussing adverts that _we_ find annoying not adverts that are effective. In much the same way we would discuss a film, or piece or music, or work of art, or book that we find annoying. It is the _annoying_ aspect that is the important bit not who it is aimed at, the effectiveness of it etc..I am in no way saying that advertising doesn't affect people, much less me, it does. But we are not discussing that on this thread.
> 
> I can't think how to explain that any clearer, sorry


My point of view is that, as with film, literature, art or music, what annoys one doesn't annoy another. One man's meat is another man's poison. Also, my point of view is that they are not annoying adverts. they are merely adverts. As Winner would have said, it's only an advert.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2013)

dessiato said:


> My point of view is that, as with film, literature, art or music, what annoys one doesn't annoy another. One man's meat is another man's poison. Also, my point of view is that they are not annoying adverts. they are merely adverts. As Winner would have said, it's only an advert.


Yes. I agree. But , how can I say this simply, this is the _annoying_ _adverts thread_. It's not the "well it's annoying but very effective marketing and some people don't find it annoying and anyway you remembered it so it must be working" thread. Please feel free to start one 

Or perhaps tell us about an advert you find annoying?


----------



## dessiato (Jan 28, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes. I agree. But , how can I say this simply, this is the _annoying_ _adverts thread_. It's not the "well it's annoying but very effective marketing and some people don't find it annoying and anyway you remembered it so it must be working" thread. Please feel free to start one
> 
> Or perhaps tell us about an advert you find annoying?


I just don't find ads annoying. Rather the opposite, I like advertising, often preferring it to the irritating programmes shown. I find it hard to imagine, or understand, why people get so passionate about it in the way suggested by this thread.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2013)

dessiato said:


> I just don't find ads annoying. Rather the opposite, I like advertising, often preferring it to the irritating programmes shown. I find it hard to imagine, or understand, why people get so passionate about it in the way suggested by this thread.


 
I think you may be misunderstanding how passionate people feel 

For me this thread is more like "What did you have for tea?" or "What book are your reading?" it's a fun thread for people to go "Oh my god not Barry Scott again!" or whatever.

I don't think people are gnashing their teeth or banging their heads in anger over the adverts. I don't really want to kill the Kooples...I don't think! People are just commentating on something which is a pervasive in our society.


----------



## maomao (Jan 28, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't really want to kill the Kooples...I


 
*erases name from list*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2013)

maomao said:


> *erases name from list*


Shhh...I do really!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 28, 2013)

pennimania said:


> I like Brad Pitt


 
I like Fight Club and Killing them Softly, but Pitt is nothing to me after that monstrosity of an advert.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 28, 2013)

I can never remember what adverts are for. I can vaguely remember that the bad Brad Pitt ads were for perfume, but I wouldn't have had a clue which one.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jan 31, 2013)

Kevin Bacon needs to get the Gio Compario (fat go compare guy) treatment


----------



## Espresso (Feb 2, 2013)

That annoying Go Compare dude has a speaking part now. 
Will the madness never end?


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 2, 2013)

Espresso said:


> That annoying Go Compare dude has a speaking part now.
> Will the madness never end?


That would mean less singing?


----------



## Espresso (Feb 2, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> That would mean less singing?


 
Aye, I suppose you're right. 
Every cloud and all that


----------



## gosub (Feb 5, 2013)

Andrex fold /scrunch bog paper please vote o facebook, which will presumably lead to anybody you vaguely know being informed of which way you voted


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 5, 2013)

Barry Scott is a cunt. In his grime-busting jet fighter


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 5, 2013)

That unnervingly grown up toddler with the Oreos and weird dad is back. I hate that ad.


----------



## susie12 (Feb 5, 2013)

so do i it's really creepy.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 5, 2013)

It gives me the complete and utter heebie jeebies, that advert. Forty year old woman in a toddler's body. Yuk
Whatever twit thought that was a good idea once, never mind twice needs to be looked at closely.


----------



## Scaggs (Feb 6, 2013)

I hate the one for a bank which has cuddly toy characters like something from Cbeebies and an irritating operatic tune in the background.

Banks are not cute and cuddly ffs


----------



## Left (Feb 6, 2013)

People still watch adverts?

On the rare occasions I'm watching live TV the mute button is always nearby.

Having not watched adverts for years, catching a glimpse of one or overhearing one is a surreal experience.

Why do people put up with this shit?


----------



## sunny jim (Feb 6, 2013)

Would it be easier to ask for non-annoying adverts cos pretty much all adverts are annoying - atm I cant think of any that arent.


----------



## gosub (Feb 23, 2013)

just about every car advert :

the 4wd thing they jump out of plane to start putting together: BUILT IN A HURRY
the red arrow type smoke coming out of a small hatchback : WILL PROBABLY FAIL EMISSIONS TEST
the one with strapline - let your heart not your head do the driving: DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT DRIVING THIS CAR


----------



## smmudge (Mar 3, 2013)

Eye serum? You put it in your eyes? For 'younger looking' eyes? How do eyes look old? (not the skin around the eyes, the actual eye itself)? I didn't realise that it was a problem until just now.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 3, 2013)

That's because it only became a problem last week, when some one thought it up.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 3, 2013)

There is an advert on at the moment, where some twat is playing a guitar. Then the focus of the camera changes and there is a voice over and some writing on the screen. I have seen it a few times and all I can remember is how much of a dick that guy seems, and how unrelated the advert is to the product. 
I can't even remember what its for.. Banks or deodorant or toothpaste or something. 

Which puts me in mind of that Neil Morrissey advert for a DIY shop, from a few years a go. I asked my friends who it was for and 80% thought it was for B&Q.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 3, 2013)

emanymton said:


> That's because it only became a problem last week, when some one thought it up.


 
That sort of shite gets right on my wick.
Reminds me of when Dove when on a massive overkill of adverts on telly and in magazines and at bus stops, declaring the intrinsic value of beautiful underarms, because their deodorants have moisturisers in them. I think they called them underarms, rather armpits. Can't say as unsightly armpits have ever been on my radar. Ever. 
I suppose all the airbrushing in magazines has led some to the expectation that in real life, the skin in your armpits should be as smooth and soft as the skin on your face. 

That must be the most times I have ever used the word armpits in one go. I wrote armchair that last time.


----------



## Poot (Mar 3, 2013)

Espresso said:


> That sort of shite gets right on my wick.
> Reminds me of when Dove when on a massive overkill of adverts on telly and in magazines and at bus stops, declaring the intrinsic value of beautiful underarms, because their deodorants have moisturisers in them. I think they called them underarms, rather armpits. Can't say as unsightly armpits have ever been on my radar. Ever.
> I suppose all the airbrushing in magazines has led some to the expectation that in real life, the skin in your armpits should be as smooth and soft as the skin on your face.
> 
> That must be the most times I have ever used the word armpits in one go. I wrote armchair that last time.



Ugly oxters, hen? Be ASHAMED!


----------



## Poot (Mar 3, 2013)

I swear I saw one last night for dulux where some "clever bloke" painted a room with pink paint and it became full of a bevy of beauties, and his friends were soooooo jealous. But now I think I must have dreamt it because it so completely objectified women. Anyone? Was it real?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 3, 2013)

Poot : My oxters are fine. I did have a gander at them, when I first clocked one of those Dove adverts - silly me  - but by and large, I reckon I'd sooner concentrate my attentions for beautifiction on the parts of me that are visible for most of the time. Can't go round frightening the horses, now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2013)

Poot said:


> I swear I saw one last night for dulux where some "clever bloke" painted a room with pink paint and it became full of a bevy of beauties, and his friends were soooooo jealous. But now I think I must have dreamt it because it so completely objectified women. Anyone? Was it real?


 

its only too real


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 4, 2013)

The Samsung Note ad - really starting to piss me off now


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 6, 2013)

Viking River Cruises...where half of them sit and get pissed.

And then obviously get in their cars and go back home, at some point.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 12, 2013)

Just saw a SEAT car ad in which a kid is so impressed by the car that he throws his toy spaceship out onto the roadside, having decided he doesn't want it anymore. This annoyed me in several ways - littering, capitalist excess, bad parenting, rampant consumerism etc etc.


----------



## Drei (Mar 12, 2013)

All of them...
I never change the channel to see them "ohhh go compare advert on BBC1, i'll watch that"


----------



## Lixer (Mar 12, 2013)

Clairol Nice and Easy - after 20 kids, 5 jobs and Im going grey but she's not. I dont know how she does it. 

That's because she's a fucking model and she doesn't actually do it!!!! Arghhhhh. Really grates me.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2013)

AAAARGH!! That Airwaves ad, the 2 Unlimited mash-up monstrosity. Fucking terrible


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2013)

Tassimo - why can't she just make herself a coffee, why does she have to wait for a cold caller before she does


----------



## Espresso (Apr 7, 2013)

The advert for some olive oil spread where we have three old women sitting at a table on the beach somewhere on the Med and a fit young man taking his swimming trunks off under a towel. The old birds set the dog on him to nick his towel, leaving him starkers. Then they cackle away and one of them takes a photo of him in the nuddy.
No, don't like that one at all.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2013)

Not an advert...was watching Graham Norton the other night...Tom Cruise's hair is wrong.   I said he should have a 'Just For Men' badge on his jacket...then I thought about that and had a good snigger to myself.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2013)

The fucking Magnet Furniture adverts with that dreadful song - which has a hint of James Blunt about it. 

I can't find the adverts online and I won't link to the song because I would probably end up hearing some of it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 12, 2013)

Secret Escapes can FUCK OFF - and take that hideous coat you were wearing with you.


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 13, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Secret Escapes can FUCK OFF - and take that hideous coat you were wearing with you.


 
I agree, the way she whispers really bugs me for some reason. I also hate the adverts on ESPN for some betting site where the old guys wins and repeatedly shouts "Free Bet" and "Game On"! I use the mute for that one.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 14, 2013)

It goes without saying that any Wonga ad is annoying - that's putting it mildly - but I particularly hate the one at the moment with the 3 pensioners on the sofa. It isn't amusing and it's actually morally suspect - but then again I suppose that makes it perfect for the company it's promoting! I really hate it when it comes on at the cinema, especially when it's at one of the independent cinemas like the Renoir, where I saw it the other week. I suppose it's not the cinema's fault, as it's part of the Pearl & Dean package they have to show, but it bugs me more when I see it there that at an Odeon, where I sort of expect to see shit ads like that. I guess I feel like it cheapens the experience, and when I'm at a quality joint it tends to offend me more than usual.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2013)

Sensodyne provides "an umbrella of benefits" ....

And as for Corsodyl mouthwash - for people whose gums bleed when they clean their teeth ...


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 24, 2013)

Admiral multi car using I want to live in America from west side story and bastardising it.  Fucking cunts.


----------



## Sirena (Apr 27, 2013)

I quite like Carole Vorderman but this is, well, awful....


----------



## sim667 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ergh! Who's ever been abroad and met your gorgeous girlfriend at the airport and been like "Yeah, check out how much dioralyte I've got!"


----------



## scifisam (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't understand why an energy company is connecting itself with a dancing turd on a dog's back and a song about an abusive relationship. I'm all for truth in advertising, but they don't usually go as far as telling us they're shit and abusive.


----------



## Reno (Apr 30, 2013)

Sirena said:


> I quite like Carole Vorderman but this is, well, awful....


 
She revealed herself to be thick-as-a-plank, right wing loon on Question Time. Horrible woman.


----------



## gosub (Apr 30, 2013)

when i first saw the beginning I thought CV was advertising for betting website, which given she has already did one for a consolidate all your debts into one big bailiff would be morally repugnant (but impressive cross branding)


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2013)

Given she's spent some of her millions on cosmetic surgery, I wonder if she really does wear the sort of clothes she's advertising.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 30, 2013)

still would tho.


----------



## Sirena (Apr 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> still would tho.


tsk tsk


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 7, 2013)

I didn't think the BT ads with the dickhead students flatsharing could get any more irritating but I was wrong - this latest one where the dweeby one is online dating drives me nuts. What really annoys me is that some advertising agency must be making a fuck of a load of money for producing this shit.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 7, 2013)

How much older than the others is he supposed to be ?
"don't use the dad photo" ...
Mind you I'm clearly not the target audience.


----------



## scifisam (May 7, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> How much older than the others is he supposed to be ?
> "don't use the dad photo" ...
> Mind you I'm clearly not the target audience.



They just mean he looks old and conventional in the photo. Whereas they are young and cool. Like BT.


----------



## Ceej (May 8, 2013)

That bloody squash ad where the two little boys are playing together... 'It's good to be a dad. It's better to be a friend'. My arse it us. Be a bloody parent, ffs.


----------



## scifisam (May 8, 2013)

Ceej said:


> That bloody squash ad where the two little boys are playing together... 'It's good to be a dad. It's better to be a friend'. My arse it us. Be a bloody parent, ffs.



Yeah - it's a really odd thing to be advocating.


----------



## Espresso (May 8, 2013)

"If Colgate did any more to care for your mouth, you'd need a bigger television."
Eh, what? Why?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2013)

Espresso said:


> "If Colgate did any more to care for your mouth, you'd need a bigger television."
> Eh, what? Why?


Haven't suffered that one yet. Is it supposed to be a spontaneous vox pop ?


----------



## AverageJoe (May 9, 2013)

Lixer said:


> Clairol Nice and Easy - after 20 kids, 5 jobs and Im going grey but she's not. I dont know how she does it.
> 
> That's because she's a fucking model and she doesn't actually do it!!!! Arghhhhh. Really grates me.


 

ITS BECAUSE SHE FUCKING DYES IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats what Mrs Joe and I yell when he asks the question.


----------



## pissflaps (May 9, 2013)

just seen an ad on the idiot box that employs the horror of animal abuse to sell dog food.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 9, 2013)

Joely Richardson's cropprd up in a few ads recently - times must be hard, plus I imagine Hollywood must be pretty tiresome anyway


----------



## DexterTCN (May 9, 2013)

Isn't this BT's 3rd family in 5 years or something?  Sure they had a big ginger guy last year.

Anyway...every now and then, when a shampoo/conditioner/shaving/toiletries ad comes on I'll put my hand on my daughter's shoulder firmly and say...

"Hold on, this could be important."


----------



## Espresso (May 10, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Haven't suffered that one yet. Is it supposed to be a spontaneous vox pop ?


Do you know, I can't remember now and I've not seen it since.


----------



## Espresso (May 13, 2013)

(I realise that in this thread I am coming over as some sort of weirdly orally-fixated scary person -  - but I don't really think I am.)

Anyway, there is another ad on wherein a dentist is talking to camera and telling us that she recommends whateveritbloodyis to her patients, because it prevents enamel erosion of the teeth. Because if you drink fruit juice and eat vinegary salad dressings, the acids eat away at the enamel and once the enamel is gone, it will never grow (grow? That doesn't sound right, but you get the gist) back. 

Makes my teeth itch, that advert

For one, she sounds *exactly* like Gillian McKeith - never good - and for two, she doesn't actually say the word enamel.
No.
It's namel, every time. NAMEL. 
Yuk.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 14, 2013)

Someone ought to do a poll of Urban to compare care of teeth versus diet versus teeth condition.

Somewhat unscientifically, I don't lavish much care on my teeth, (use hippy toothpaste) drink loads of fruit juice and yet have none of the problems these dental products promise to prevent - and my dentist would tell me straight away.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 15, 2013)

Espresso said:


> For one, she sounds *exactly* like Gillian McKeith - never good - and for two, she doesn't actually say the word enamel.
> No.
> It's namel, every time. NAMEL.
> Yuk.


She's got a mouthful of expensive dental work.
There's at least one more of those dentists who sounds similar.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 24, 2013)

is there a gay couple on the barclays debit card advert?  it's the one where they depict lots of people taking photo's that are 'them' to put on their debit card to make it less banky (!) 
is this the first gay couple in a tv ad?  it's very subtle if it is.....but even so it's a start


----------



## scifisam (May 25, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> is there a gay couple on the barclays debit card advert?  it's the one where they depict lots of people taking photo's that are 'them' to put on their debit card to make it less banky (!)
> is this the first gay couple in a tv ad?  it's very subtle if it is.....but even so it's a start



The black guys? I got a couple vibe from them too, though I guess they could be brothers. There have been quite a few gay couples in print advertising but I'm not sure about tv.


----------



## savoloysam (May 25, 2013)

Why do Go Compare keep going about how annoying the singer is in their adverts? WTF is that about?


----------



## Bungle73 (May 25, 2013)

savoloysam said:


> Why do Go Compare keep going about how annoying the singer is in their adverts? WTF is that about?


Because people said he was annoying, and they decided to do a bit of self-parady?


----------



## savoloysam (May 26, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Because people said he was annoying, and they decided to do a bit of self-parady?


 
Greed based grovelling more like.


----------



## pissflaps (May 26, 2013)

that new disney world advert is a bit fucking yewtree-ey.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 26, 2013)

savoloysam said:


> Why do Go Compare keep going about how annoying the singer is in their adverts? WTF is that about?


They just want you to remember the name of the product. It looks like they have succeeded.


----------



## gosub (May 27, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> They just want you to remember the name of the product. It looks like they have succeeded.


Thought it was product in initial advert was only a tenner


----------



## savoloysam (May 27, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> They just want you to remember the name of the product. It looks like they have succeeded.


 
Not this bullshit again. They want me to buy insurance through them and i never will so fuck off with that bollocks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2013)

Sky Sports

PARKOUR

Shut the fuck up


----------



## Shirl (May 27, 2013)

Gok gets on my tits


----------



## equationgirl (May 27, 2013)

That arsing Sky advert with Brice Willis, which is ok right up until the girl goes 'and I'm unlimited too' in a somewhat sleazy manner. No, she can't be technically more proficient than the geeky manager, she has to be sleazy as well.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 28, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> That arsing Sky advert with Brice Willis, which is ok right up until the girl goes 'and I'm unlimited too' in a somewhat sleazy manner. No, she can't be technically more proficient than the geeky manager, she has to be sleazy as well.


I was trying to figure out why it made me particularly nauseous.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2013)

The middle class represented :-


 versus :-


----------



## twentythreedom (May 30, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> is there a gay couple on the barclays debit card advert?  it's the one where they depict lots of people taking photo's that are 'them' to put on their debit card to make it less banky (!)
> is this the first gay couple in a tv ad?  it's very subtle if it is.....but even so it's a start


Yeah that "less banky" bit is highly irritating


----------



## twentythreedom (May 30, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> That arsing Sky advert with Brice Willis, which is ok right up until the girl goes 'and I'm unlimited too' in a somewhat sleazy manner. No, she can't be technically more proficient than the geeky manager, she has to be sleazy as well.


I can't help but notice matey's yellow tooth every time I see that ad


----------



## Stigmata (May 30, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> That arsing Sky advert with Brice Willis, which is ok right up until the girl goes 'and I'm unlimited too' in a somewhat sleazy manner. No, she can't be technically more proficient than the geeky manager, she has to be sleazy as well.


 
It also annoys me because much of Willis' oeuvre falls outside the action genre


----------



## equationgirl (May 30, 2013)

Argh! There's a trailer for a new 'comedy' series on BBC4 about the suffragettes showing in the mornings whilst I'm getting ready for work. In the brief trailer there was the usual casual sexism against men and dreary stereotypes and NONE of it was remotely humorous. BBC programming, shame on you.


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2013)

Apple iPhone - everyday people take more photos on their iPhone.   Not a comparative more just more.   Thirty seconds to say that a phone has a camera on it might have been a big deal ten years ago


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2013)

A bus stop ad I am seeing a lot atm is annoying me , it is for Talk Talk - offering Broadband/tv/phone for £10 a month - for 6 months - hurrah - that is an amazing price!!!! ,in smaller print - line rental is £14.95 a month, so it is £24.95 a month


----------



## DexterTCN (May 30, 2013)

marty21 said:


> A bus stop ad I am seeing a lot atm is annoying me , it is for Talk Talk - offering Broadband/tv/phone for £10 a month - for 6 months - hurrah - that is an amazing price!!!! ,in smaller print - line rental is £14.95 a month, so it is £24.95 a month


 
Same as the BT ones on tv which say 'opt in required' at the end...a big fucking line rental.

Disgraceful they don't have to tell you the price.


----------



## felixthecat (May 30, 2013)

I know this is a thread for annoying ads - but  I fecking LOVE the Lion's Tour advertisement

Somebody out there has to hate it so I'm sure ultimately it will fit in nicely.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 30, 2013)

That audi advert...car in the science lab accelerating to fuck then slowing down....must reach 130mph anyway...that's an auto-ban mate...you're not on the auto-bahn.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 30, 2013)

gosub said:


> Apple iPhone - everyday people take more photos on their iPhone.   Not a comparative more just more.   Thirty seconds to say that a phone has a camera on it might have been a big deal ten years ago


It is a comparative more, but not specifically with any other brand, just with their own phones which are increasing  in number. The camera in the iPhone is as good as that in their main rival the Samsung so they can't advertise on quality, not being superior in this respect.


----------



## scifisam (May 30, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> It is a comparative more, but not specifically with any other brand, just with their own phones which are increasing  in number. The camera in the iPhone is as good as that in their main rival the Samsung so they can't advertise on quality, not being superior in this respect.



Is it? I thought pretty much everyone agreed that the camera is far better on the samsung s4 in every respect. Some people don't need that great a camera on a phone, but surely they'd admit that the Samsung is still a better camera. Actually, some others are better than the iphone too.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 30, 2013)

scifisam said:


> Is it? I thought pretty much everyone agreed that the camera is far better on the samsung s4 in every respect. Some people don't need that great a camera on a phone, but surely they'd admit that the Samsung is
> still a better camera. Actually, some others are better than the iphone too.



I am just going on the technical specifications as described in the reviews. I understand that they both use the same Sony chip. I have an S3 whose camera is good for a phone but not a patch on a proper digital camera like my Lumix L3. I doubt if the iPhone is much different using the same chip. The S4 has a few extra features which doubtless give it the edge in use.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 31, 2013)

Come on people.  If there were 1 million photos taken on iphones up till yesterday and someone takes *one* today...that's more every day.  It's never going to decrease, is it.

It's an implied lie based on a stupid version of a fact.


----------



## scifisam (May 31, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I am just going on the technical specifications as described in the reviews. I understand that they both use the same Sony chip. I have an S3 whose camera is good for a phone but not a patch on a proper digital camera like my Lumix L3. I doubt if the iPhone is much different using the same chip. The S4 has a few extra features which doubtless give it the edge in use.



Going on the technical specifications is what makes it better - pixels, lens, zoom, etc.


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Same as the BT ones on tv which say 'opt in required' at the end...a big fucking line rental.
> 
> Disgraceful they don't have to tell you the price.


 just noticed a BT one - same thing


----------



## gosub (May 31, 2013)

scifisam said:


> Going on the technical specifications is what makes it better - pixels, lens, zoom, etc.


 
these would be the tech spec that aren't mentioned in the advert,


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 31, 2013)

"Maybe it's Maybelline"

Yeah, and maybe it's overpriced shit that smudges and makes you look like you've been punched in the eyes.


----------



## scifisam (May 31, 2013)

gosub said:


> these would be the tech spec that aren't mentioned in the advert,



I know.


----------



## zoooo (May 31, 2013)

There's an ad for some kind of hair removal thingy where they go on about how 'finally, girls, we can wear skirts every day!' As though that's every woman's dearest fucking ambition. Fuck off.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 2, 2013)

The Tena Lights one where the woman breaks her heel off her shoes and falls on her arse, displaying her purple knickers and NO VISIBLE INCONTINENCE PAD!!!!

Fuck the fuck off.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 25, 2013)

The girl in the Calin+ yoghurt ads is really irritating. At least she's stopped going on about her mum though 

Various other adverts are annoying me currently 

That B&Q one that Rob Bryden voices - ".. vajazzle your bedroom" - wtf, isn't vajazzling a foofoo-related activity?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 25, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> That B&Q one that Rob Bryden voices - ".. vajazzle your bedroom" - wtf, isn't vajazzling a foofoo-related activity?


 
The first step is to carefully remove all the pubic hair


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2013)

Aren't there a suspicious number of perfume ads on TV at the moment ?
Don't they usually wait until after bonfire night ?

And there's an advert where they use "it's the most wonderful time of the year" .. and I swear I hear fecking sleighbells.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 18, 2013)

That's the coop.  It really fucks me off, it is clearly a fucking christmas song, stop playing it in sodding summer. 

The marmite advert is brilliant though.


----------



## xes (Aug 18, 2013)

that one with the bird in the bath, eating some mousse and a fireman blasts the water between her legs.


THAT'D RIP YOU RIGHT OPEN, INFLATE YOU LIKE A FUCKING PUFFA FISH AND BLOW YER FUCKING EYEBALLS OUT 

That will be all.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 19, 2013)

xes said:


> that one with the bird in the bath, eating some mousse and a fireman blasts the water between her legs.
> 
> 
> THAT'D RIP YOU RIGHT OPEN, INFLATE YOU LIKE A FUCKING PUFFA FISH AND BLOW YER FUCKING EYEBALLS OUT
> ...


 
Those mousses can be deadly


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not a gambling man but if I was the last thing I'd do is sign up to your SHITTY SPAMMING CUNT of a website. I even enjoy a game of cards with my mates when we feel the card vibe.

But you, party poker, and you randomnumbersbet site will never see a single penny from me cos when I'm trying to queue a prog to watch you spam me with your inane demands that I must gamble, on your site. I'm looking at you 888 bingo wings fuckers especially

I just wanted to watch some shit via the internet and doing that is what the internet is for. FUCK OFF


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 19, 2013)

The joy of not having a telly and ad blocking software. Not seen a TV advert for four years now.  I guess they're just as shit now as they were then, judging by this thread.

The only ones I see are billboards and stuff in magazines and papers which I ignore. I suppose I'm a 'hard to reach' consumer in adland speak.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2013)

The local rag's online site - the Bristol Post - has blaring video ads - curiously sometimes it's Roni Size, but often it's "Celeb TV" or somesuch guff.

(I go on there to pointlessly argue with anti-cycling correspondents)


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2013)

Patent medicines - not just your normal paracetomol, ibuproden or codeine, but together in one tablet - plus caffeine in one case - and this post was triggered by an advert for Nurofen - "specially formulated for period pain" - er.. it contains 200mg Ibuprofen, plus:-




> Macrogol 600
> Potassium hydroxide 50% solution (E525)
> Gelatin
> Sorbitol Liquid, Partially Dehydrated (E420)
> ...


----------



## thriller (Aug 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The joy of not having a telly and ad blocking software. Not seen a TV advert for four years now. I guess they're just as shit now as they were then, judging by this thread.
> 
> The only ones I see are billboards and stuff in magazines and papers which I ignore. I suppose I'm a 'hard to reach' consumer in adland speak.


 
I'm the same. I see these annoying advert threads on other forums as well and have no clue what the fucks these people are moaning on about as I hardly watch TV. The last time I sat down to watch anything was when Sharon Boyle lost in Britains Got Talent


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The joy of not having a telly and ad blocking software. Not seen a TV advert for four years now. I guess they're just as shit now as they were then, judging by this thread.
> 
> The only ones I see are billboards and stuff in magazines and papers which I ignore. I suppose I'm a 'hard to reach' consumer in adland speak.


 
How can you tell if someone doesn't have a telly?

Not to worry, they'll soon let you know all about it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 25, 2013)

Thriller, You're so awesome


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 27, 2013)

thriller said:


> as I hardly watch TV.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

I watch TV when my eyes get to tired from reading War an Peace


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2013)

Has anyone else been amazed by the latest Iceland advert ?
Rather more upmarket than the usual.
Young couple meet and he impresses her with a meal of salmon steak ?



I had to re-engage my jaw when I saw where he'd apparently bought it from.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2013)

Zeo

a new drink

just look at this shit


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2013)

it takes a shit load of mdma to make your pupils widen like that. An ice cold drink is not going to cut it


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 12, 2013)

ffwd 4 years >>>>>

son is gunned down in a hail of hot burning led as the blood and ichor of the last gay prostitute he brutally murded with a car exhaust drenches his entire body, screaming 'did you bring the sof -ah -nah Dad? Well? Did you? Dad?!'


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> it takes a shit load of mdma to make your pupils widen like that. An ice cold drink is not going to cut it


Is it *both *"women's choc ice" adverts that feature dilating pupils ?
Euphemisms for increased localised blood flow in those cases ... doubtless the audience for this product are likely to be getting chemical references.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2013)

'don't forget the softener!'

the cry of no dads, ever.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> 'don't forget the softener!'
> 
> the cry of no dads, ever.


Thinking about it, it's somewhat patronising to men.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Zeo
> 
> a new drink
> 
> just look at this shit





DotCommunist said:


> it takes a shit load of mdma to make your pupils widen like that. An ice cold drink is not going to cut it


Well, thats the stoner girl from peep show.
So maybe there is a shed load of drugs in it..
After she drinks it she seems to see all sorts of mad shit happening.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2013)

What the fuck is up with the red star flag here? answers on a postcard


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 12, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Thinking about it, it's somewhat patronising to men.



Well the vast majority of adverts are both patronising and misogynistic so while I agree it's grossly patronising, there is a part of me that feels 'well, now you know how crap it feels'


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Well the vast majority of adverts are both patronising and misogynistic so while I agree it's grossly patronising, there is a part of me that feels 'well, now you know how crap it feels'




I recall my uncle prating long an loud about how the Diet Coke advert with the sexy window cleaner was out of order. Total white history month stuff.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I recall my uncle prating long an loud about how the Diet Coke advert with the sexy window cleaner was out of order. Total white history month stuff.



There was an aero advert which used a half naked male model and the theme was basically that the two women voice overing the advert weren't listening to what he was saying because he was so fit.

The ad got axed due to complaints it objectified men.  Oh how I facepalmed.


----------



## krink (Sep 12, 2013)

I listen to radio more than watch telly. there's one radio ad that i hated but now I love it...Dwayne Pipe public info advert with the song "only toilet paper pee and poo go down the loo" 
I feel indoctrinated.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2013)

krink said:


> I listen to radio more than watch telly. there's one radio ad that i hated but now I love it...Dwayne Pipe public info advert with the song "only toilet paper pee and poo go down the loo"
> I feel indoctrinated.



well whoever made that advert failed to include menses and spunk in his list of 'things that go down the loo'

and he's also forgot fag ends, spit and drugs when a raid is on


----------



## krink (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> body, screaming 'did you bring the sof -ah -nah Dad? Well? Did you? Dad?!'





DotCommunist said:


> 'don't forget the softener!'
> 
> the cry of no dads, ever.



I met that guy on Saturday. He's getting married to one of my mates .


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 14, 2013)

who? the drippy son or the utter cunt of a dad?


----------



## gosub (Sep 24, 2013)

Cbeebies app, wtf do preschool kids need a smart phone for


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 24, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> who? the drippy son or the utter cunt of a dad?


Dad


----------



## Espresso (Sep 29, 2013)

I have just seen an advert for SCS, advertising their new range of apparently hardwearing sofas, made of - wait for it - "a blend of real leather and science"

Real leather and science. Blended, you know. Then presumably poured into a settee mould.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2013)

Not annoying but a bit sus.



They dropped "Gran's right wing politics" (0:10) after only a couple of days for some reason ...


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 19, 2013)

that cunt thats pressed the mayday button on his kindle.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 20, 2013)

Why is it an Asus Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemo pad?

I do realise that there may very well be proper linguistic reasons for this, but because I do not know them, every bloody time I see an advert/"Asus Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemo pad sponsors bah blah blah television" promo on the telly, I get right proper annoyed.

Memo must come from memorandum. Memorandum is no doubt a word of foreign origin and derivation. Is it really pronounced meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemorandum?
If it is, I would appreciate being educated thus, by some exceedingly clever person on here, so I can watch the advert and know the truth.
And not get all right proper annoyed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2013)

That is indeed a seriously annoying one - I now notice when they say it correctly - and sadly I also remember the brand. It almost made me look it up to see if it was something to do with that cartoon fish.
Bastards.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 20, 2013)

That fucking Mandirect bollox in between the simpsons, aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrggghhhh I WIN THE FUCKING THREAD


----------



## Espresso (Jan 1, 2014)

If Len Goodman does his shopping at farmfoods, I'm a giraffe.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 1, 2014)

Espresso said:


> If Len Goodman does his shopping at farmfoods, I'm a giraffe.


Are those the OAP ready meals Ronnie Corbett used to advertise ?

A bit like Parkie et al having cheapo death insurance...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Zeo
> 
> a new drink
> 
> just look at this shit



Just one question: what is the difference between a taste (of something) and a taste sensation?


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok so it's 2014 now but I have to vent somewhere. It's the fucking 'Elite Singles' advertisement. It makes me want to do horrible, violent things to the superior, 'elite' fuckwit bastard who spouts about not settling for less than perfection in his partner.

Kill, kill, kill........


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2014)

I tried to sign up just to see what the people who consider themselves "elite" were like, but there's an entrance test that's almost as impenetrable as the very scary eHarmony.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2014)

Accents and class stereotypes ...

Public health adverts made by Aardman about booze, fat, sugar and exercise that have a voice-over from someone who sounds a bit like Bob Hoskins or Timothy Spall...

I suppose it's an improvement on Cholmondley-Warner  ....



http://www.nhs.uk/change4life/Pages/change-for-life.aspx


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 6, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Accents and class stereotypes ...
> 
> Public health adverts made by Aardman about booze, fat, sugar and exercise that have a voice-over from someone who sounds a bit like Bob Hoskins or Timothy Spall...
> 
> ...



I'm not seeing any "stereotypes".......

All I'm seeing is a plasticine northern family in a health advert.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> I'm not seeing any "stereotypes".......
> 
> All I'm seeing is a plasticine northern family in a health advert.


I
There's rather more Bob Todd in the previous ones ..


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 6, 2014)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/annoying-adverts-2014.319161/

Bring it on!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 6, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I
> There's rather more Bob Todd in the previous ones ..


I've no idea what that means.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2014)

No probs - just me then.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 6, 2014)

Please take all your advert irritations to the new thread!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/annoying-adverts-2014.319161/


----------

